
Another Y Combinator Win: WuFoo Exits For $35 Million - sammville
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/25/wufoo-35-million-surveymonkey/
======
ajwinn
Raise $115K, sell for $35M? That's my favorite story of the day.

